# No Nativity Scene in Washington, DC this year



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

There will be no Nativity Scene in Washington this year! 

The Supreme Court has ruled that there cannot be a Nativity Scene in the United States' Capital this Christmas season. 



This isn't for any religious reason. 



They simply have not been able to find Three Wise Men in the Nation's Capitol. 



A search for a Virgin continues.



There will be no problem however, finding enough asses to fill the stable


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice, make this one up yourself?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2009)

LMAO....and that just about sums it up!


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 6, 2009)

Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Nice, make this one up yourself?



I wish.  Nope, this was emailed to me by an uncle.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds appropriate.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 7, 2009)

This is great!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 7, 2009)

Very funny!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 7, 2009)

You got me. I was ready to spout an acid fueled rant against "what's his face" in the white house".


----------



## DBII (Oct 7, 2009)

lol

DBII


----------



## RabidAlien (Oct 7, 2009)

Thorlifter said:


> You got me. I was ready to spout an acid fueled rant against "what's his face" in the white house".



Hey, don't let me hold ya back!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 7, 2009)

....and so dead on!


----------



## muller (Oct 7, 2009)

I guess there won't be any Nativity scene in Dublin this year either.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 8, 2009)

There certainly won't be in Sacramento either...


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Oct 8, 2009)

Funny one RA.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 8, 2009)

Always wondered why we never had one in Canberra, thanks for the insight matey


----------



## beaupower32 (Oct 8, 2009)

Very funny, thanks.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 8, 2009)

I think just about every capital in the world is not going to have one...


----------

